# Need a water heater for 150 gal tank



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

Anyone have any good suggestions on water heaters? I have only seen up to 100 gal models.

Should i just get 2 of these are is there a better solution?

thank you,


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Two is a better option. Better heat distribution, and in case one breaks down, you have another one sort of as a back up.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd get 2-400watt heaters. WON Bros are my opinion.


----------



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

thanks, 2 400 it is.


----------

